# How Times Have Changed...



## jmurray01 (Jun 22, 2012)

When I bought my Praktica DCZ 6.8 6MP Digital Camera in 2007, it cost a lot of money. I can't remember how much, but it was enough to have to think about the purchase before rushing into it, I know that.

But now, 6MP is considered to be nothing, and you can pick up a camera with double that for half the price I paid for my Praktica 5 years ago.

Isn't it amazing how times change ?

I'm still using that Praktica though, after 5 years it has seen better days aesthetically, but mechanically it is like a Rolex, a fine example of precision.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm glad you still use it...! Too many people throwing totally good stuff away these days....


----------



## jmurray01 (Jun 22, 2012)

MerlinShepherd said:


> I'm glad you still use it...! Too many people throwing totally good stuff away these days....


So true, I collect Vacuum Cleaners and in 2010 I found a 1994 Hoover Turbopower 1000 in the dump in bordering on brand new condition with a good belt and bag, why was it thrown out ? I'll never know, it is still working perfectly to this day.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

In my opinion, many people get swayed by the number of megapixels. In reality, if all you are printing is 6x4 or 7x5 a 3meg will do fine. If you want to print A3 then you need a few more. It also comes down to quality of lens and of course most of all the person looking through the viewfinder. I still use my Cannon S2IS 6meg, but have just bought a Fuji SL240 as the Canon wont accept the new faster cards and will not accept anything over 2megabite.


----------

